# [SOLVED] What psu do i have?



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi i have a hp campaq 6005 pro sff, i want to upgrade my gpu and psu, i have searched everywher to find out what psu ive got or what type of psu it is but i had no success. It is a 350w psu and it has a 6 pin power cable instead of a 24 pin for my motherboard, its not a 6 pin for a gpu. Please can some1 tell me what psu this is or where i can find one. Thanx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You won't find the PSU specs online. You'll need to take off the case and look on the PSU itself.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You won't find the PSU specs online. You'll need to take off the case and look on the PSU itself.


OEM PSU's are commonly low quality and 350W is not sufficient for most GPU's so I would figure in a PSU.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

For the replies but i need to know what kind of psu it is. Dnt worry about the specs just need to know what its called or where i can find 1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

You'll need to take off the case and look on the PSU itself. There will be a label on the PSU with the make and model number.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

The info I find shows a 240W PSU included in that Model.
Your hp campaq 6005 pro sff is a small form factor so upgrading the PSU to one with sufficient power for a dedicated GPU is probably not possible.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

And y is that beacause i have a 350w psu. Is this type of psu discontinued.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What psu do i have?*



> Hi i have a hp campaq 6005 pro sff


If you have the Small Form Factor (SFF) case then it is not much you can do as they use a proprietary power supply. (image below)

You wouldn't be able to install a standard PSU.

If you have the Microtower (MT) then you still may not be able to upgrade/change the power supply.

According to HP the MT uses: 503377-001, 508153-001 which appear to also be proprietary power supplies.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

If you see 350W on the PSU label then it's 350W. The info I found online for a hp compaq 6005 pro sff shows a 240W PSU included.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

So what do you all suggest? So there isnt a more powerful psu that i currently have?


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*



makinu1der2 said:


> If you have the Small Form Factor (SFF) case then it is not much you can do as they use a proprietary power supply. (image below)
> 
> You wouldn't be able to install a standard PSU.
> 
> ...


Is there a stronger psu in that make?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

Have you looked at the label on your PSU to determine the Brand & Model Number?
There are no small form factor PSU's that we would recommend for use with 
a dedicated GPU and, as pointed out by makinu1der2, yours is most likely a proprietary unit.
Your problem is one of the many reasons we never recommend OEM PC's. They are not upgrade friendly............ what you buy is pretty much what you have.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

I c what you all mean. But thats very stupid because they pcie slot but you can do nothin with it. The pc takes ddr3 ram, has a quad core 3.2ghz cpu, a heatsink system. But i gues its just build for speed.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

Ill take a picture of the label later and post my specs as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

No pic is needed. Just post the Brand Name & Model Number.
Your PC was designed/intended for general use and the small form factor is commonly found in offices to save space.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*



Tyree said:


> No pic is needed. Just post the Brand Name & Model Number.
> Your PC was designed/intended for general use and the small form factor is commonly found in offices to save space.


seems that i have checked wrong on the psu label, its a 240watt :banghead:. here are the model and serial. model s-4241-9ha. serial: 04053613. is there a psu similiar to this one but jst a 450watt version or more?


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

is it perhaps possible to put the 6 pin used for a pcie card into the motherboard. would it fit and if it does would it provide enough power?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*



Tyree said:


> There are no small form factor PSU's that we would recommend for use with
> a dedicated GPU and, as pointed out by makinu1der2, yours is most likely a proprietary unit.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

Would the 6pin for the pcie gpu fit in the motherboard. Or isn there a sata to 6pin adapter?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

The 6 pin PCI-E goes to a GPU that requires external power.
Using adapters is not recommended.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

So basicaly there is no options for me


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

In a word, no.



Tyree said:


> There are no small form factor PSU's that we would recommend for use with
> a dedicated GPU and, as pointed out by makinu1der2, yours is most likely a proprietary unit.
> Your problem is one of the many reasons we never recommend OEM PC's. They are not upgrade friendly............ what you buy is pretty much what you have.


----------



## Kyle2811RSA (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What psu do i have?*

Thanks for the help every1 now i can stop doin meaningless searches. Great forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

